# Experiences?



## FluffyKid

Hi everybody. <3

I was just wondering if any of you could tell me what your experiences were/are like, being a surrogate mom?

I LOVELOVELOVE children, and I want them terribly. DF and I are currently NTNP and I figure it would be an amazing thing to be able to give life to those that can't naturally have children of their own.

It would take me a long time to qualify, seeing as I'm overweight for one and have no children of my own, but it's something I very much want to work towards.

So, what is it like? <3


----------

